Ask HN: Favorite trait of your programming language/framework of choice? - mavsman
======
useerup
Language Integrated Query (LINQ) of C#

LINQ is actually enabled through a number of language features, but most
importantly is perhaps the ability to "cast" an expression as an "expression
tree" (an AST), allowing code to inspect the expression, extract, change,
rebuild and finally compile. This is what enables a library such as Entity
Framework to do accept in-language queries, extract clauses and generate
efficient SQL where clauses, cross joins etc.

------
mortivore
C#

Supported by Microsoft leading to regular updates, and extensive
documentation.

